# Plant ID



## Tangell88 (May 4, 2016)

Can anyone ID this plant for me? Im located in northern middle TN almost to KY.


----------



## Tangell88 (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Tangell88 (May 4, 2016)

Figured it out. Its narrow leaf mountain mint for anyone else wondering


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

*Pycnanthemum tenuifolium*

http://www.missouribotanicalgarden.org/PlantFinder/PlantFinderDetails.aspx?kempercode=r690


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

Can someone identify this vine? I commonly grows along fences. It has small greenish blooms and will have round shiny black berries later o






n.


----------

